# Right Hand drive conversion *opinions wanted



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

So what are your thoughts on this? Is it worth the extra time it would take to do this? The other day I spent 3 hours ripping apart a 180sx to salvage all the hardlines, the brake booster, master cylinder, etc. I even kept all the interior wiring complete without snipping any wires. Let me tell you, that was a bitch! Hell I even kept the 180sx firewall just to use as a template so I can get everything just perfect and stock. I cut all the rest of the clip off and threw it away. So anyways, I got everything that I need to do it. I'm kinda going back with the pros and cons and what not so whats your opinion?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

well 
r/h drive is cool to have for the whole wow that thing is right hand drive value but on the other hand its gona be a bitch to drive like drive thrus and stuff like that so I dunno 
I never seen many r/h in phx so I guess if you can get used to it then go for it :thumbup: 
the only thing I saw in town was a guy with a right hand acura crusin down mill one night by asu


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

RHD.....the correct way to drive.......  Well I would say that, since I've never driven a LHD car in my life...

Where I work we do RHD conversions on Alfa Romeos, what a C**t of a job that is.....yes its quite easy to do (assumeing youve got time and patience) but make sure you have a RHD front cut laying around so its easy to get bits etc....the cars I convert to RHD, I have to fab custom bits up for...not fun


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, I've kept the firewall section of the front cut so I can replicate it exactly on my car. Every welded stud, hole and mount point is on it. All I really need is patience. I figure the best time to do this is when I have the engine out for my upcoming swap. Then I can work and run all the hardlines and everything else alot easier. I was in shock at how many screws and things there are underneath there. I'm not puttin the a/c in it, so that should save me some trouble. I live in arizona. one of the hottest places in the usa. Why would I need a/c? A/c stops working well at 115. And I'm usually wearing a jacket in that heat anyways because of the motorcycle. This will be an easy summer for me this time around.

edit: I'll take a few pictures of it tomorrow when its light out for all to see :showpics:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Yeah, I've kept the firewall section of the front cut so I can replicate it exactly on my car. Every welded stud, hole and mount point is on it. All I really need is patience. I figure the best time to do this is when I have the engine out for my upcoming swap. Then I can work and run all the hardlines and everything else alot easier. I was in shock at how many screws and things there are underneath there. I'm not puttin the a/c in it, so that should save me some trouble. I live in arizona. one of the hottest places in the usa. Why would I need a/c? A/c stops working well at 115. And I'm usually wearing a jacket in that heat anyways because of the motorcycle. This will be an easy summer for me this time around.
> 
> edit: I'll take a few pictures of it tomorrow when its light out for all to see :showpics:


man az aint hot :fluffy: 
I lived there my whole life and I don't think there is anyway you can get cold air in the summer 
I I just get a larger radiator and see if that cools it off a bit 
I moved a year ago to the canadain border and honestly I miss the heat and drivin with all windows down and sunroof open :thumbup: but Ill be back next summer so its cool


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

COPYCAT!

nah just playin...you do it first so ill know how to for sure hehehe. i think its definitely worth it and besides, learning to drive on the other side will take you a maximum of 1 month.learning how to drive fast over there and shift really fast....that will take a littttle longer i think.

yea im doin it this summer when i pull my motor(hopefully) or i might have to wait until next christmas break  

i think one of the really wierd things is moving the E brake. i think that may be a little tricky...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*here it is, my RHD parts*










everything is in there... somewhere










the firewall kept to make a template for drilling points, etc on my car


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Too much work with no obvious performance results + cops being like "WTF" = not worth is for me


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vodKA said:


> Too much work with no obvious performance results + cops being like "WTF" = not worth is for me


LOL!!!!!!!!

opium, come and pick me up on the weekend, i'll go help w/ ur RHD conversion  that's if i don't have any homework  :loser:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vodKA said:


> Too much work with no obvious performance results + cops being like "WTF" = not worth is for me



Yeah, its not the work that scares me. It's the legality of the entire thing. I still have to check on all of that, and what requirements/inspections are necessary to get this all accomplished if I should decide to go through with it. My car will be sleeper as it is (stock height, stock wheels; etc), so I'm not too worried about being harrased by the cops. There isn't much harrasment in Phx from what I've experienced. And if I get pulled over, I probably deserved it with my speeding habits the way they are. 

And vsp3c, I won't be needing any help. But thanks anyways. Your on my list of people to visit though when it comes time to throw 500 miles on it to break in the clutch after I swap. So you'll see it one way or another. I'll send you a PM when I'm done and driving around.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea cops might just pull u over for being RHd, then tell ya to pop the hood and see the blacktop and be like *omg wtf this car is fast lets take it forourselves* then be like "this is illegal we will have to impound this" then u can grab ur gun and shoot them to hell and we can see u on the news, then u can drive down to east dallas where i am and i will protect u with the Vietnamese Mafia. life is good when u have an sr 

oh yea did u already buy those parts? if so there is no reason for us to tell u, seems u already have in mind of doing it and it would be a waste of moeny if u don't.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well there are alot of other factors that I'm not going to go into over the internet. I want to do it, but others opinions will really help make or break it. Like I said, I'm going back and forth with the pros and cons. These last few posts of mine were more towards the pro side of things. And again, the cons I won't list for confidentiality purposes. If I already made up my mind to do it, I wouldnt' post about it, and just surprise everyone later :thumbup: that's kind of how I work though.


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

its been done many times. Theres a guy that has a converted 240 to a RHD 180sx. Its alot of hassle as far as the cops and people looking like WTF?? even though I could have done it myself. I had all the stuff to do it. But I want mine to be a sleeper so I dont have problems.(stock rims, height might be dropped a bit)


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

rhd isnt illegal....?????


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

the only thing I would worry about is the leagel thing 
I would call dps before I start it see if they have a prob with imports that are right hand drive 
then again if you cruse towns like scottsdale and they never seen that before you might get slome shit for it but definatly call first it might not be worth it after all


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Kelso said:


> rhd isnt illegal....?????


I dont see why it would be illegal?? As long as you pass emissions it should be fine. Of course every part you got would be "illegal" in this country. But that guy has a "hookup" so I dont know if its really legal or not. :thumbup: 

Dont drive on the wrong side of the road though... lol.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the other day i saw an mitsu evo IV that was RHD in phx.. i took a bunch of pix w/ my friend's phone!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> the other day i saw an mitsu evo IV that was RHD in phx.. i took a bunch of pix w/ my friend's phone!!!


I was in seattle the other day(2 hours from me ) and there was 3 evos that were driving to the dealerships they were just realeased from customs i think 
there was a white one a red one and a dark purple one 
wish I had pics the white and purple one were r/h drive the red one I dunno but it was hualing balls down the 405 i was doin 85 nad it passed me 

the other 2 were in front of me so I guess he just had to catch up or sumthin


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, Im wondering whats up with the legality of it all. I saw a civic RHD yesterday driving down the freeway. And I know I saw that same civic a couple years ago at the track. So either he's good at avoiding 'the man' or its legal, and he found a way to get it legal if it isn't in the first place. I'll be making some calls tomorrow though to put this at rest for the AZ kids. Hopefully I don't have to listen to 12 hours of automated phone systems to find out though. I hate that shit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> yeah, Im wondering whats up with the legality of it all. I saw a civic RHD yesterday driving down the freeway. And I know I saw that same civic a couple years ago at the track. So either he's good at avoiding 'the man' or its legal, and he found a way to get it legal if it isn't in the first place. I'll be making some calls tomorrow though to put this at rest for the AZ kids. Hopefully I don't have to listen to 12 hours of automated phone systems to find out though. I hate that shit.



ya dude do me a favor and call dps and maricopa county and post it here cause im in washington now but im moving back to az in a lil bit but i may do a r.h convo to a sentra and badge it as a sunny but if its a no no then i wont waste my time


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> And vsp3c, I won't be needing any help. But thanks anyways. Your on my list of people to visit though when it comes time to throw 500 miles on it to break in the clutch after I swap. So you'll see it one way or another. I'll send you a PM when I'm done and driving around.


Yeah when you finish a conversion that totally diffrent (be it engine etc), everybody want to have a look....oh well....but still its worth it when you pop your bonnet at the servo/car park and everybody goes WTF!?!?

Yeah I have to bed in a new clutch when I do my manual conversion.....the R32 Skyline gearbox I have, was destroyed internally...oh well.....

Oh just as another thing, the R32 Skyline and S13, S14 gearboxes internally are exactly the same (rebuilt 2 today)....so next time your bragging about your cars specs to your mates, say you have a R32 box'


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont get it....why would it be illegal?unless arizona has wierd laws but still i am almost positive any RHD cars are legal, provided they can pass emissions


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Kelso said:


> i dont get it....why would it be illegal?unless arizona has wierd laws but still i am almost positive any RHD cars are legal, provided they can pass emissions


never know when I was living there I was busted and ticketed in scottsdale for going 5 under 
mind you I was on a busy street in heavy traffic sometimes they make up things in az 
speicaly phx metro area it is a smart thing to find out then when a cop pulls him over for somthing like that he can say I spoke to "such and such" and they said you was full of crap lol
:cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

phx cops are dicks.. my bible school teacher  is a cop and he told me that glendale cops would pull glendale cops over and give them speed tickets


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i looked into the RHD thing a while back and it's completely illegal. the only people that it is legal for is for postal workers. my idea was to get a job delivering papers or mail and have them pay to convert your car, and then quit shortly after. they can do it that way and that is completely legal. otherwise, completely illegal.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> phx cops are dicks.. my bible school teacher  is a cop and he told me that glendale cops would pull glendale cops over and give them speed tickets


 lol.... thats Crraaaaaaaaaaaaazy


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> i looked into the RHD thing a while back and it's completely illegal. the only people that it is legal for is for postal workers. my idea was to get a job delivering papers or mail and have them pay to convert your car, and then quit shortly after. they can do it that way and that is completely legal. otherwise, completely illegal.


but it may vary from state to state. I've been on the phone for about a half hour now getting the run around with phone #'s, dead end phone #'s, and waiting on hold forever. I'm still working on it though. The motor vehicle dept hasn't told me anything but re-direct me. Pbbbt.... I'll find out sometime


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> phx cops are dicks.. my bible school teacher  is a cop and he told me that glendale cops would pull glendale cops over and give them speed tickets


its funny you said glendale 
I lived in glendale and they harrassed me all the time 
I lived over by ghs and I had a white lowerd ranger that had no exahust so I kinda did it to my self but ya they are very "strict" so be carefull


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> but it may vary from state to state. I've been on the phone for about a half hour now getting the run around with phone #'s, dead end phone #'s, and waiting on hold forever. I'm still working on it though. The motor vehicle dept hasn't told me anything but re-direct me. Pbbbt.... I'll find out sometime


I weill make a couple calls right now too and I will let ya know what I find


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok Opium I called and spoke to a duty officer for the highway patrol 
(602) 223-2000 
and he said Why in the world do you want a silly thing like a r/h drive :loser: 
but he said it is complety leagel and its just wierd to drive on the other side 
but if its regesterd(sp)sorry and there is valid plates then its no prob 
all they look at is working condition so if the pedals work and it turns and it passes emmissions then its cool 
so looks like theres gona be a couple new right hand nissans soon huh


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i didnt plan on doing it until i found a guy selling the silvia dash and console verrrrrrry cheap. then i just had to....i personally believe having RHD is just badass cause well....its rare.rareness = coolness  

hey how much did you get your RHD for? mine was 60 with the console and the piece that covers the steering column


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

studeringaaron said:


> Ok Opium I called and spoke to a duty officer for the highway patrol
> (602) 223-2000
> and he said Why in the world do you want a silly thing like a r/h drive :loser:
> but he said it is complety leagel and its just wierd to drive on the other side
> ...


You friggin r00l man! I've been going back and forth between the motor vehicle dept. and Nissan, importers, etc. Man it was bullshit! I didn't think the highway patrol would know anything about that. That blows my mind right there. But thanks a trillion. As far as me becoming RHD, its still not decided yet. But that is huge to hear about that. Thanks!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

DO IT!

you already have everything you would need to get it done, so when you pull your motor, convert it. i know it will take time, but it will be worth the wait.

driving around on the right side with the engine going pshhhhhh when you let off is just...so beautiful....hehe


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha, yeah I'm pretty much sold on the idea myself. The legality thing was huge. But...... yeah. Other issues that go with it that I don't want to really talk about it. I know it probably doesnt make sense to everyone. But yeah. I'm still not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> haha, yeah I'm pretty much sold on the idea myself. The legality thing was huge. But...... yeah. Other issues that go with it that I don't want to really talk about it. I know it probably doesnt make sense to everyone. But yeah. I'm still not 100% sure yet.


ya but dude do yo self a favor and call your self I left the number and ask your own questions I asked the ones I had you may have different ones tho 
but ya I see no problems so whe nI move back to the 623 ill be commin in a B14 right hand drive "sunny" myself 
:fluffy:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Kelso said:


> driving around on the right side with the engine going pshhhhhh when you let off is just...so beautiful....hehe


It owns...well....I DO drive on the Right hand side....lol 

Just a quick question, we (well my Girlfriend...women...if she finds this thread I'm dead!) were thinking of moveing to the states, and I want to bring the VL Calais (sorry very attaached to this one). Now I know 40 of them were imported to the states in the late 80's, so do I need to go thu the whole crash testing bullshit like the skyline owners have to go through? Also its a RHD car, so I assume I need special plates like has been discused in this thread...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> It owns...well....I DO drive on the Right hand side....lol
> 
> Just a quick question, we (well my Girlfriend...women...if she finds this thread I'm dead!) were thinking of moveing to the states, and I want to bring the VL Calais (sorry very attaached to this one). Now I know 40 of them were imported to the states in the late 80's, so do I need to go thu the whole crash testing bullshit like the skyline owners have to go through? Also its a RHD car, so I assume I need special plates like has been discused in this thread...


importing into the states is a touchy subject 
I would call MOTOREX they import skylines but they may tell ya where to go to get info from


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh ya and hook me up with a r33 :waving: lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> and I want to bring the VL Calais (sorry very attaached to this one). Now I know 40 of them were imported to the states in the late 80's, so do I need to go thu the whole crash testing bullshit like the skyline owners have to go through?


I'm thinking that its not the same thing. I think for it to not have to go through all the crash stuff it would have to be produced in the US. Not just imported. Same generation and all. But that is just my logic on the subject. Take it for what its worth. I think you should probably email US customs to see what their take is. Unlike the USDM to RHD conversion question, I'm sure they're more than prepared to answer such a thing. At very minimum it will most likely be held up in customs for a month or so, then go through a large inspection in the state of your choice to get it registered. Insurance rates on it I'm sure will be really expensive. So you might want to just keep it as an off road track only type of car. Lot less hassle. But alot less fun too IMO. 


And studeringaaron. I planned on calling them tomorrow anyways. Just to clarify a few issues that I've been thinking about. But you did me a HUGE favor and service by finding out that info and supplying the phone # for it. Thanks, I really really appreciate it. :cheers:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> And studeringaaron. I planned on calling them tomorrow anyways. Just to clarify a few issues that I've been thinking about. But you did me a HUGE favor and service by finding out that info and supplying the phone # for it. Thanks, I really really appreciate it. :cheers:


no prob I remember my dad haveing to call about stuff when He built kit cars when I was a kid He used to be obsessed with building homemade shelbys
so I applied the same logic thats all


----------



## sr20det240sx (Jan 21, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> haha, yeah I'm pretty much sold on the idea myself. The legality thing was huge. But...... yeah. Other issues that go with it that I don't want to really talk about it. I know it probably doesnt make sense to everyone. But yeah. I'm still not 100% sure yet.



If you decide your not going to do rhd and you want to sell all your stuff do do it tell me and tell me how much.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'm thinking that its not the same thing. I think for it to not have to go through all the crash stuff it would have to be produced in the US. Not just imported. Same generation and all. But that is just my logic on the subject. Take it for what its worth. I think you should probably email US customs to see what their take is. Unlike the USDM to RHD conversion question, I'm sure they're more than prepared to answer such a thing. At very minimum it will most likely be held up in customs for a month or so, then go through a large inspection in the state of your choice to get it registered. Insurance rates on it I'm sure will be really expensive. So you might want to just keep it as an off road track only type of car. Lot less hassle. But alot less fun too IMO.


Thanks for the reply 

Well I got a friend of mine who works in the Goverment to find out for me. She basically said if the type of car was "officially" (which they were) imported into the states when they were produced then I could get it registered as one of those. The only issue I'll have is my VL is a 6 Cylinder not a V8, So I may have to pass emmisions....grrrrrrrrrrrr Since I run a Hybrid engine RB30DESC, which is basially a R31 block with a R33 head and a Toyota blower I may have to lean the thing off to buggery to get it to pass.....oh well.....always change the fuel map afterwards 

What are the laws over there on engine swaps? 

Oh well, If all goes to plan, you'll have an Australian RHD import with a Skyline driveline cruising the streets....I wonder if I'll have to cruise with the Import people or will I have to go with the American Domestic people? The company that built it IS owned by GM...bah!

Still, I'm trying to talk my GF out of moveing......


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Opium i have a 180sx brought from japan and i register in CA. And its actually cool driving RHD cause people say OH LOOK A RHD CAR, and for drive thrus i drive in backwards :thumbup: . Well most of the poeple think its funny some dont but if u have the money and time, do it lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore - i'm thinking you could basically hang out with anyone you want. altho you most likely wont be hanging out with the domestic crowd. they are stupid and probably wont know that your car was built by GM. and you have a Skyline engine, you'll always be welcome in the import crowd. hell, if you move somewhere near me, you've already got a few friends. :cheers:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> Nizmodore - i'm thinking you could basically hang out with anyone you want. altho you most likely wont be hanging out with the domestic crowd. they are stupid and probably wont know that your car was built by GM. and you have a Skyline engine, you'll always be welcome in the import crowd. hell, if you move somewhere near me, you've already got a few friends. :cheers:


Yeah well, when they look at the engine and it has "Holden" on the Ignition pack covers, its gunna be like WTF?!?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Yeah well, when they look at the engine and it has "Holden" on the Ignition pack covers, its gunna be like WTF?!?


no one is going to care about that. shit, there's a mitsu logo on something under the hood of my car. hell if i care. but a word to the wise - dont move to this area unless you like snow, we get lots of it.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> no one is going to care about that. shit, there's a mitsu logo on something under the hood of my car. hell if i care. but a word to the wise - dont move to this area unless you like snow, we get lots of it.


Snow? Whats Snow?!? Never seen that before...lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Just make sure you don't move to California if you end up moving. You would never get to drive what you want to there. But I'm thinking that CA would duplicate your climate pretty well. So just keep moving another state up, or over and then you won't have to deal with alot of bullshit that goes on there like taxes, emissions, etc. You can get to the beach in 6 hours if you live in PHX


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

6 hours? Hell, here I live 20min away from the beach....if I drive at the speed limit  And I don't have to pay to use the beach....well thats what I've hear about the states...you have to pay for EVERYTHING....

Still I'm trying to talk her out of moveing.....grrrrrr Women, she has a dual Australian/US citizenship......  I'm gunna have to work something out....*sigh* /me looks for some GOOD drugs to use as persuasion.....

Anyway If we do move I'll have to make sacrifices like getting rid of my stash of RB engines, I'm streaching my money as it is trying to get the VL over there, I don't think I could take 400 odd kg of RB engines and spares over there......Still if I did I'd have a lot of people wanting to talk to me...lol


----------

